# SAINT-SAENS Trois tableaux symphoniques.



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I heard most of Saint-Saens Trois Tableaux Symphoniques on a local broadcast and quite enjoyed it. The host of the broadcast said they only knew of one recording (I haven't researched this). I was so impressed I purchased the download from Presto.









Try it Mikey, you'll like it!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll give it a listen. I'm familiar with just a few pieces by Saint Saens.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I've not heard that piece but it sounds interesting. I'll investigate after work. Thanks.


----------

